# SMS Sending Issues - C Spire Showcase on CM 7.2



## chad.a.byrd (Sep 26, 2012)

I've read a few threads here regarding text messages not sending on CM7, but I didn't know if there might be a difference between 7.1 and 7.2.

I have a Samsung Galaxy S Showcase on C Spire Wireless. I rooted my phone (flashed ClockworkMod using Odin) and flashed Cyanogenmod 7.2 ( cm-7-20120923-NIGHTLY-showcasemtd.zip.) following the instructions for the Galaxy S Showcase on the Cyanogenmod Wiki. 

Everything works perfectly . . . except I can't send text messages. I can make and receive calls, send and receive e-mails, use 3g and Wifi to connect to the internet, use GPS, and receive text messages. My sent text messages even show up as "sent." The recipients just never receive them. 

I entered *#*#4636#*#* in my dialer. The SMSC gateway number is blank, and I can't find a number for C Spire. I also tried to use *228, but it says my phone wasn't activated, and my cell service cuts off. A reboot fixes this issue.

Is there any other information I need to look for to figure out what's wrong with my phone? If I can't get this to work, I'm probably going to have to flash back to stock, which I imagine will be a huge pain. If anyone has any advice, I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## BBrad (May 23, 2012)

Just flash cm 10 lol cm7 is like worthless and Brocken

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## chad.a.byrd (Sep 26, 2012)

How do you flash CM10? I thought CM7 was the version that worked with the Showcase.


----------



## BBrad (May 23, 2012)

Cm10-jellybean
Cm7-gingerbreqd
Just look for cm 10 in the devoloper forums for showcase/mesmerize and install it the same exact way you installed cm7

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## chad.a.byrd (Sep 26, 2012)

Thanks for clearing that up. I just thought from reading the wiki that my phone would only support a certain version of CM. I'm now running CM10 and it is AWESOME. The UI runs so fast and smooth. Phone works, messaging works, email works, GPS works, camera works, and the internet is running very fast on both mobile data and wifi. I love the new Google now features. I'm only experiencing a few minor issues:

1. Major battery drain (I assume this is due to the fact that my battery already sucks and my phone wasn't initially made to run Jelly Bean)
2. I can't choose the "toggle LED flashlight" option in the power widget menu, and I'm unable to download any flashlight apps from the store. The flash works when using the camera, though.

Anybody have any ideas to fix the flashlight issue? I realize this is minor. Other than that, I'm very impressed with this ROM.


----------



## BBrad (May 23, 2012)

NP and for the flashlight download and install this 
https://www.box.com/shared/881e9abcdef96e94bd57.








Sent from my SCH-I500 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## jbreakfield (Jul 7, 2011)

chad.a.byrd said:


> Thanks for clearing that up. I just thought from reading the wiki that my phone would only support a certain version of CM. I'm now running CM10 and it is AWESOME. The UI runs so fast and smooth. Phone works, messaging works, email works, GPS works, camera works, and the internet is running very fast on both mobile data and wifi. I love the new Google now features. I'm only experiencing a few minor issues:
> 
> 1. Major battery drain (I assume this is due to the fact that my battery already sucks and my phone wasn't initially made to run Jelly Bean)
> 2. I can't choose the "toggle LED flashlight" option in the power widget menu, and I'm unable to download any flashlight apps from the store. The flash works when using the camera, though.
> ...


Do yourself a favor, and pick up these: Anker 1800 mAh Batteries

They won't charge with a stock ROM, but work great with custom ROMs (CM10, AOKP, etc) as long as the kernel supports non OEM batteries. They fit PERFECTLY in the Showcase (I use them every day) and give you some extra juice to boot. Set the prongs on the charger, and stick a piece of tape over it to hold it in place. Best $19.00 you'll spend if you're going to keep this phone any amount of time.


----------

